# Postalveolar Consonants



## Ajura

The siy of siya is always an sh sound but the sound is similar to the Catalan x especially in pointing. Mahjong is pronounced as madʑong. Junicio is pronounced always as /dʑuniɕo/ but dionisio is pronounced also as /dijonisijo/ or /dʑuniɕo/ and tia(auntie) has a another variant tɕa(cha) or tɕaŋ. Diego is pronounced as diego~dʑego~dʑiego~dzego. It seems that Tagalog post alveolar affricates and fricatives are harder and metalic similar to Chinese, Japanese and Catalan. Tagalog postalveolar fricatives usually dissapear when stress is applied on the syllable where they appear, dʑ+stress>/dz/ or /dij/,tɕ+ stress>/ts/ or /tij/ ɕ+stress=sij or s. There are also people who pronounce dʑ as ʑ example: diyan,which means there /dijan/>/dʑan/>/ʑan/

I notice that the grapheme ty(tɕ) and ts are most of the time pronounced as the same. And foreign post alveolars, especially English and French are approximated in ts while Chinese loans like names like chua or loans like chaa (but also writen tsaa) will be pronounced like the /ty/ grapheme. And Chinese loans remain post alveolar even though reduced Fukien word /ɕi.o.pao/-siopao becomes /ɕopao/-syopao/xopao is an example.


But mysteriously jabon of Spanish was pronounced near to Tagalog sh sound but was rendered as sabon.


----------



## Outsider

The impression I get is that those palatalized postalveolars in Tagalog are not direct imports from Spanish, but rather the result of some assimilation process that happened _after_ they were nativized. Notice how the palatalization seems to have happened mostly before the high front vowel /i/.

In the case of _jabón_ (Old Spanish _xabón_?), the sibilant comes before a low vowel, and must have been interpreted by Tagalog speakers as an /s/.


----------



## Ajura

Outsider said:


> The impression I get is that those palatalized postalveolars in Tagalog are not direct imports from Spanish, but rather the result of some assimilation process that happened _after_ they were nativized. Notice how the palatalization seems to have happened mostly before the high front vowel /i/.
> 
> In the case of _jabón_ (Old Spanish _xabón_?), the sibilant comes before a low vowel, and must have been interpreted by Tagalog speakers as an /s/.



Similar to what happened to Japanese? For example xia of chinese is rendered as xa(sha).

But as I noticed Tagalog alveolo-palatals/prepalatals don't occur in final syllables before /I/ other than English loans like Chinese ah chi became ate....[atɕi>ate] that is my big question.

Filipinos who use a English accent in speaking Tagalog pronounce it like in English.


----------



## Ajura

In Tagalog palatalization of d before i as dʑi is common in some areas in fact some people pronounce digital as jijital and in some cases /si/ and /se/
and pasensya is pronounced sometimes as /paɕenɕa/


----------

